# napk leisure park Ukraine



## heeftmeer (Aug 28, 2011)

Park in a small city in Ukraine. closed because of safety reasons. A new small park is built up beside this old one.




Kaca by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




empty chairs by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Higher by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Falkirk Wheel by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Baby wheel by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Take a boat by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




The snake by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## King Al (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice one heeftmeer, It fascinating to see soviet built amusements


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice pics 
Looks very eerie :s


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 29, 2011)

What a fabulous little park. I love derelict fairgrounds...there's something so atmospheric about them.
Very nice find.


----------



## tattooed (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow!...... Cool, wish I had known about this place when I was in Ukraine in August


----------



## V70 (Sep 13, 2011)

It looks perfectly safe from here! 

Interesting report, thanks


----------



## maximus (Sep 13, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> What a fabulous little park. I love derelict fairgrounds...there's something so atmospheric about them.
> Very nice find.



Absolutely agree...theres something eerie about them.


Love the photos!!!


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 13, 2011)

very nice mate


----------



## gingrove (Sep 14, 2011)

None of your namby pamby wood chips or rubber mats under the swing boats Just good old fasioned concrete blocks!


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 14, 2011)

Really cracking shots!


----------



## maximus (Sep 14, 2011)

gingrove said:


> None of your namby pamby wood chips or rubber mats under the swing boats Just good old fasioned concrete blocks!



 yeah we never had any of that and it did us no harm having the odd lump on the old bonce!!!


----------

